# Bookopoly



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. Saw this in a catalog yesterday and it prompted a discussion at the family dinner. And it seems like a good topic here: If you were making a version of Monopoly but with books, what would the properties be?

Now the game is available on Amazon and some of you may have it. . . .I would be interested in knowing what _they've_ chosen, but for purposes of discussion, what would _you _choose. What would be the Board Walk and Park Place of Literature? What would be the 4 'railroads'?

Discuss.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, good topic for discussion.  And I want one, LOL!

I'll have to think about this....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the four railroads would have to be a four book series.  The only one I can think of offhand is Nora Roberts Chesapeake Bay Trilogy +1.  

Can we set up the board as a single genre?  Mystery?  SciFi/Fan?  Romance?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

It appears that in the actual game, the railroads are genres.  I can see Mystery and what looks like is probably Romance.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

For some reason this post reminded me of a card game my sister and I played YEARS ago. It was called Authors and you collected the different famous authors. Anyone else play this card game? I just googled it and saw where they still make it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> For some reason this post reminded me of a card game my sister and I played YEARS ago. It was called Authors and you collected the different famous authors. Anyone else play this card game? I just googled it and saw where they still make it.


I remember it. Played it as a kid.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've never heard of the Authors game but I like the sounds of that.

For the Monopoly game... I'd suggest...
_Water for Elephants_ as one of the Utilities.

Certainly Tolkein's three parts of the LOTR would be a natural. (Although he insisted it was never intended to be regarded as a trilogy.)

I can't remember: Is Park Place / Boardwalk the only property set that has two instead of three properties?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I can't remember: Is Park Place / Boardwalk the only property set that has two instead of three properties?


Baltic/Med is the other twofer. If you want to try a book game that will make you feel marvelously illiterate; you need Trivial Pursuit "Book Lover's Edition". I consider myself read, maybe even well read. It would take me hours to earn a pie piece in that game.

I think each color set should be an author grouping. King/Koontz would be a great pairing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I would not do well with that. I've been lazy in my past few years of reading, and I tend to keep re-reading the old family books that I'm comfortable with. I'm feeling the desire to branch out and discover some 'new-to-me' authors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Harvey, once you get your Kindle that should not be a problem. I have already found some wonderful new favorites thanks to Kindle and Kindleboards.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test* by Tom Wolfe could be another utility.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love these ideas!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Railroads:

The Great Train Robbery - Michael Crichton
The Mystery of the Blue Train - Agatha Christie
Strangers on a Train - Patricia Highsmith
Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

How about:
Casino Royale - Ian Fleming - Boardwalk
The Great Gatsby - F. Scott Fitzgerald - Park Place
Keeps the theme of the places going.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ by Isaac Asimov for the other utility.

I like the train theme for railroads, Gertie!

What about Chance and Community Chest? How does that work? Indie authors (chance/aren't sure what you're going to get) and Penguin Classics (community chest/sure to be good)?

How about _Hamlet_ and _Macbeth_ for Boardwalk and Park Place to go with our Shakespeare highest kboards.com level?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> How about _Hamlet_ and _Macbeth_ for Boardwalk and Park Place to go with our Shakespeare highest kboards.com level?


Oh, I like that!

I was thinking that "Go" could be "Go to the Library" and Jail could be "Go to the movies and see a bad movie remake of a beloved book."

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, I like that!
> 
> Jail could be "Go to the movies and see a bad movie remake of a beloved book."
> 
> L


LOL!

Go could be "Go to Amazon.com and receive $200 in Amazon Gift Cards."

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll go there...

Danielle Steele's Crossings and Arthur Hailey's Hotel for Baltic and Mediterranean.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Have we named the two utilities?  Watership Downs?    for one of them


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Or perhaps Baltic and Mediterranean should be Marvel and DC?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Jail could be "Go to the movies and see a bad movie remake of a beloved book."
> 
> L


CRUEL & UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, I like that!
> 
> I was thinking that "Go" could be "Go to the Library" and Jail could be "Go to the movies and see a bad movie remake of a beloved book."
> 
> L


The Running Man comes to mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

The Light Blues (Oriental, Connecticut, Vermont):
Henry and Beezus
My Darling, My Hamburger
Are You There, God?  It's Me, Margaret

Orrrrr.....

The Mouse and the Motorcycle
A Cricket in Times Square
Freddy the Detective


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Go could be "Go to Amazon.com and receive $200 in Amazon Gift Cards."
> 
> Betsy


I would love that one!! Especially if it was for real!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Suggestions for red squares, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky

The *Red *Tent by Anita Diamant
Where the *Red *Fern Grows by Wilson Rawls
Under the *Red *Robe by Stanley J. Weyman


----------

